# considering a 'new' quad



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all, i am currently in the market for a used 4x4 and have found a couple that i like, and id like to get your opinions on which way i should go. the first quad is a 2006 yamaha wolverine 450 for 3 grand. the second is a 2005 yamaha bruin 350 for 2400. i am leaning towards the bruin because it is cheaper than i can talk the wolverine down to, that and the bruin is more of a utility quad, but i can buy racks for the wolverine if i go that rout. basically what i want is a capable 4x4 for some light trail riding/screwing around on and and farm work. also i am most likely gonna throw a plow on it to do mine and possibly a few of the neighbor's drives as im moving to town. which do you think would be better suited to what i want to do? thanks for any input.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If both quads are in near same condition, you'd be surprised at how much difference 100cc's can make when it comes to pushing and towing. If you can get it for almost the same price, the wolverine is bigger and a year newer. Just a thought. Either should be capable machines.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not familiar with either quad, but for plowing, towing and work around a ranch, I would want a 4X4 WITH low range.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Dave T;1078026 said:


> I'm not familiar with either quad, but for plowing, towing and work around a ranch, I would want a 4X4 WITH low range.


Arctic Cat only they are tanks for work!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

farmer101;1074451 said:


> Hi all, i am currently in the market for a used 4x4 and have found a couple that i like, and id like to get your opinions on which way i should go. the first quad is a 2006 yamaha wolverine 450 for 3 grand. the second is a 2005 yamaha bruin 350 for 2400. i am leaning towards the bruin because it is cheaper than i can talk the wolverine down to, that and the bruin is more of a utility quad, but i can buy racks for the wolverine if i go that rout. basically what i want is a capable 4x4 for some light trail riding/screwing around on and and farm work. also i am most likely gonna throw a plow on it to do mine and possibly a few of the neighbor's drives as im moving to town. which do you think would be better suited to what i want to do? thanks for any input.


If you price range is between 2-3 grand you should look on craigslist for a grizzly 660, you should be able to pick up a 02'-05' in good shape.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i have a honda 500 four stroke with the electric shift. it has been great for plowing snow. i have pulled into accounts and witnessed it jumping snow banks with the plow attached (of course i had to tell the operator to slow down) It is also fun for goofing off with in the summer. goes btwn 55-60 mph. but i will say if you are going to plow with it make sure it is easy and fast to get from first to reverse and back again. the electric shift on the honda is quick and easy.


----------

